# Income Continuance Scheme:(Public Service and Not For Profit Sector)



## kippertoty12 (9 May 2008)

I work for a county council.  Who should I go to to find out about buying from Income Continuance Scheme?

My friend works for the Brothers of Charity, can they go to the same place?


----------



## ClubMan (9 May 2008)

*Re: Income Continuance Scheme*

Have you already  for info? Have you asked your union?


----------



## LDFerguson (9 May 2008)

*Re: Income Continuance Scheme*

In the County Council you should contact your union - they may have negotiated an Income Protection scheme for members.  If so, get a quote and details of it.  Then get a quote for your own Income Protection policy from a broker and compare costs and benefits.  

I know nothing of the Brothers of Charity.  Your friend should ask his employer if there is any Income Protection arrangement in place for employees.  If so, he should do the same as you above.  If not, he just needs to contact a broker to get a quote.  

Liam D. Ferguson
www.ferga.com


----------



## kippertoty12 (9 May 2008)

*Re: Income Continuance Scheme*

Thank you!


----------



## ajapale (9 May 2008)

*Re: Income Continuance Scheme*

Moved from Public Sector Pensions to Insurance


----------



## RS2K (18 May 2008)

I agree with LDF. I work in this area also, and recently compared a hospital consultants "scheme" quote with an individual one, expecting a major difference in price and benefits.

I was wrong.


----------

